

Hipstergrammers - peterhunt
http://hipstergrammers.tumblr.com/

======
johntyree
It can't be this bad. Is it this bad?

~~~
peterhunt
IMHO, there's a pretty ludicrous amount of hype about NoSQL and various JS-
related technologies on HN.

------
codex
Yes, yes, a thousand times yes. It's the HN doppelgänger!

------
ascendant
<https://twitter.com/#!/hipsterhacker>

